# Picking a puppy



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought this might be fun, no I am not getting a puppy. 
Basically I got to look at 4 purebred, registered GSD pups from basically ASL pet stock. A family in my neighborhood has decided to get one. They are currently 7 weeks old, with a foster after the breeder surrendered them. Adoption fee is minimal so a win win really. Breeder has agreed apparently to register them. 
So family has first pick. 
2 males, 2 females.
Female 1 is active, really active. Smallest of the bunch, chases anything that moves, climbs over her siblings, attacks food! Lol. Fought being picked up, like really fought, and protested vocally about being held still. She shied badly from noise and would not investigate until another pup did. No interest in adult humans at all but did come to say hi and was fine with petting. She treated the kids like jungle gyms, and clamped onto any moving part.

Female 2 darn near came home with me. Quiet, readily came for pets, follows with little to no coaxing, loved and wiggled all over the kids, likes to use her nose. Spent time exploring her surroundings, sat back and watched the goings on a lot. She seemed pretty ambivalent about her siblings but she won't take crap from them. She ran toward a loud noise, twice, after a really brief freeze to locate it. She lures really easy.

Male 1 really likes to cuddle! Lol. He is obsessed with faces and climbs to get them. He whines almost nonstop and is the biggest of the 4. He shied from loud noise and screams when left alone. He LOVES to be cuddled, held and carried. I couldn't get him to chase anything and he really seemed bothered by the new environment but did settle towards the end.

Male 2 is an almost exact duplicate of female 1, He is a bit less bitey and a bit less zealous about the biting. He bolted from loud noise and did not really recover until he found a child to chomp on. He was the only pup of the 4 that actually tucked his tail and cowered. He does like to chase things and is very pleased to pounce. The prey reaction was really, really pronounced. A squeaky toy almost made him crazy.

The foster wants to keep them all for another month. 
The family I was visiting have an 11 year old child and a 7 year old child. They are getting one of these pups, that's a done deal. They wanted an outside opinion because they are aware of tugging on heart strings, and they really like Shadow so I was invited over to play with puppies. They like Male 1.


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

I am partial to female 2 haha. Ideally at 49 days the volhard puppy aptitude test is conducted. Our breeder didn't do that but said some clients would try to perform it themselves. I imagine that is difficult and not as accurate. 

The breeder we didn't chose to buy from had a dame that I thought seemed so sweet. She seemed nervous to come say hello. I found this endearing until the assistant said she would not breed that dog. 

When it came time to chose Cannoli (we had pick of the litter) we spent time with all the puppies at once and then one on one. Cannoli was the only one that liked us lol. She came and sat between my legs. She was on the short list from the previous visit because unlike many of the others she was especially nippy! Cannoli remains nippy. This makes us especially careful around kids. I would avoid an especially mouthy dog if kids are around. 

I would pick the puppy that is curious and unafraid. They all sound adorable though! I would have a hard time not taking everyone home 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Female 2 hands down.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Female 2 here as well.

I got my pick of Neb's litter from the rescue (met him at 3 weeks old). He was confident, active, exploring (such as three week olds do) and enjoyed affection. He's still that way.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm another vote for female 2. I always look for the most confident, fearless pup. I dont have children in the home so I dont really consider the level of pupoy biting, but for a family with young children that would be another reason for female 2.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Female #2 - Definitely with kids, do not want a fearful puppy, or an over the top biter.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mnm said:


> Female #2 - Definitely with kids, do not want a fearful puppy, or an over the top biter.


I was hoping a breeder would weigh in. 
I tried to talk them out of a puppy, any puppy. They are busy, and have never had a dog.
I tried to talk them into a well bred puppy, from a good breeder. 
They are taking one of these. Between me and the foster mom, we have gotten them down to female 2 or male 1. The rescue does not want to hold them for another month but the foster mom seems confident they won't be pushed out for another 2 weeks.
I believe they will end up with male 1. Some in law said males were better dogs.
My absolute first choice would be that female 2, but I think with training and exposure male 1 will be a good dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Female 2.
Run from any dog that whines, is clingy, is shy or fearful.


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

Gonna get flak for this probably but I’d take the male clingy whiner 😂 
I have kids that age too and kids need a dog that actually LIKES all the cuddling and attention and a dog needs kids to give it to them ... as long as the owners can commit to crate training early so the dog learns to be alone, it’s workable. 
I’ve found puppies that age are much different when separated from their litter mates. I’d also tell them not to have their hopes too high if they want any of them to go out in public and behave decently. How many GSDs has anyone actually seen in public honestly? 😂 I’ve literally seen more bald eagles in the wild than well behaved GSDs in public. If they want a dog park dog, I’d steer clear of any of them.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Rule #1 - No fearful dogs
Rule #2 - See rule #1

I can fix a lot of jerk type behavior. I can exercise a dog into calmness. I can't get rid of terrible nerves.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

iBite said:


> Gonna get flak for this probably but I’d take the male clingy whiner 😂
> I have kids that age too and kids need a dog that actually LIKES all the cuddling and attention and a dog needs kids to give it to them ... as long as the owners can commit to crate training early so the dog learns to be alone, it’s workable.
> I’ve found puppies that age are much different when separated from their litter mates. I’d also tell them not to have their hopes too high if they want any of them to go out in public and behave decently. How many GSDs has anyone actually seen in public honestly? 😂 I’ve literally seen more bald eagles in the wild than well behaved GSDs in public. If they want a dog park dog, I’d steer clear of any of them.


All my dogs until Shadow went everywhere with me. And even Shadow gets out a fair bit. 
I actually liked little fatso aka male 1. He had a lot going for him and he was great with the kids.

To be clear, foster has done this before, the pups were brought to a new place and we tested them together and separately.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> Rule #1 - No fearful dogs
> Rule #2 - See rule #1
> 
> I can fix a lot of jerk type behavior. I can exercise a dog into calmness. I can't get rid of terrible nerves.


Both the foster mom and myself were bothered by male 2. I honestly cannot think where he would do well and she said he has been like this the whole week she has had them. She dropped something the other day and I guess he hid until she went and got him.
Male 1 definitely has some issues but overall he just really likes to cuddle and is happy as long as he can.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Another vote for female two


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

I vote female 2 as well


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Female 2 would be my pick.

Male 1 could likely do well if the family is willing to put some extra time in making sure he gets proper exposure, training, ect... A pup that likes to cuddle and isn't super bitey or into chasing stuff would likely do better in a family with kids and who maybe isn't experienced with GSD puppy antics of biting everything that moves.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Same as all the rest, female #2, and then Male #1 if there had to be a second choice.

Dh picked out our dogs except for my boy. One of the traits he was attracted to were pups who took time to sit back to observed. He wasn’t a trainer or anything just liked the trait.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I also cast my vote for female 2.

I think about how many times my kids come in my bedroom in the middle of the night, walking my pup from a dead sleep. Fear is the furthest thing on his mind. He’s just like, “Yay, my kid is here!”

I think environmental soundness is very important for dogs with kids. Kids are loud, their friends are loud, the places kids go with their dogs are loud. They don’t want a dog that startles easily even if male 1 is the sweetest beast.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

One of the things I liked about male 1 was that he was very drawn to the kids. 
He is a friendly, exuberant pup who I think will do well if his future owners put in time. I don't like the whining, but he may well prove to be a treasure.
I believe he will be their choice. 
I talked to the foster this morning. Male 2 is staying with her and will be going to training. The rescue will be reassessing him in a few months. 
She asked if I wanted him. Lol. **** no!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That foster and rescue sounds like a good one. I’m glad that the first pup they want looks to be a match.


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> One of the things I liked about male 1 was that he was very drawn to the kids.
> He is a friendly, exuberant pup who I think will do well if his future owners put in time. I don't like the whining, but he may well prove to be a treasure.
> I believe he will be their choice.
> I talked to the foster this morning. Male 2 is staying with her and will be going to training. The rescue will be reassessing him in a few months.
> She asked if I wanted him. Lol. **** no!


Go, team Male 1!! 😂
I only have an opinion on this because they’re fosters and there is a family who wants them... if it was the breeder selling them I’d say the breeder should keep all of them and deal with the little defects they created lol (I’ve had one of those dogs) 
I wouldn’t really recommend a family with two kids to pick the puppy that hated being picked up already when there is one available that loves it. Kids are kids, it’s almost not fair to them to get a puppy that doesn’t like being picked up lol that’s half the fun of a puppy. Mine get so sad when there are things they’re not allowed to do with the puppy like just play tug (they do it wrong and it effects her training lol)... 
Also males are more forgiving in my experience. Females know what they want and don’t want, and if they don’t want it, it’s not happening one way or the other lol
I personally pick whichever puppy bonds with me (or us) the most if I get a choice... let’s face, they’re ALL gonna have issues 😂 might as well pick the one that bonds the most so they have something to work with.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would never have done any of this if this wasn't a rescue. 
The pups came from a byb who has three or four dogs and breeds a litter every few months. 
At five weeks one of the pups died after a brief illness. Breeder spooked and called the rescue, dumped the litter. Apparently they have had issues with failing to provide and were worried AC would seize the dogs.
The remaining four pups are all healthy according to the vet, so their suspicion is that the dead pup either got hurt or got into something. Breeder disposed of before surrendering pups.


----------



## iBite (Jun 24, 2020)

Sounds suspiciously like a breeder I got a dog from years ago. At the time, she was banned by CKC and so she was using her daughter’s name (who is now also banned I think)... they were selling puppies in the GTA and Ottawa areas. I only found all that out after though. She was recommended to me as a “reputable breeder” by someone who got a really good dog from the kennel years earlier...


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Where can I pick female #2 up?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

crittersitter said:


> Where can I pick female #2 up?


I wish. As long as she ends up in a decent home that one is going to be a really good dog. 
The urge to throw common sense, reason and planning out the window was overwhelming!


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Hopefully female 2 goes to a home who will appreciate her! Sounds like a lovely pup. Male 1 hopefully they can at least kennel train him and with a house full of kids he might get enough exposure to loud noises to be desensitized a fair bit. Super nice of you to help them!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

They came and looked at Shadow's crate. I sent them off to Walmart to pick up supplies and a crate, we discussed food and treats and I emailed them instructions for crate and potty training. Foster is already working on that anyway.
I will help with the basic training, because good dogs are easier to rehome when necessary. Sigh.
Now they just need to make a decision.


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> They came and looked at Shadow's crate. I sent them off to Walmart to pick up supplies and a crate, we discussed food and treats and I emailed them instructions for crate and potty training. Foster is already working on that anyway.
> I will help with the basic training, because good dogs are easier to rehome when necessary. Sigh.
> Now they just need to make a decision.


It is really wonderful that you are doing this. I would love to hear updates on the chosen puppy.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

I think you need a puppy @Sabis mom. (from a reputable Breeder, of course)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Benjaminb said:


> I think you need a puppy @Sabis mom. (from a reputable Breeder, of course)


I am getting a puppy. But several decades of recycled dogs later, I want one puppy that comes to me free of baggage and issues. I have a plan. Two or three breeders chosen, because plan A, B and C. Lol.
Plus I promised Carmen that my next dog would title in obedience.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> I am getting a puppy. But several decades of recycled dogs later, I want one puppy that comes to me free of baggage and issues. I have a plan. Two or three breeders chosen, because plan A, B and C. Lol.
> Plus I promised Carmen that my next dog would title in obedience.


Good plan!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

So the Foster is keeping Male #1?? not your friends that are looking for a puppy? Female #2 is suited to their needs out of all the puppies. As a Breeder, Female #1 would need to go with a very experienced trainer, and Male #2, well that's going to be very difficult to place, with all the fear issues already there, he may not even be able to be placed. It's more than likely a genetic issue as well, being this young. Some things you can overcome with training and socialization, but into the average pet home, I'd never place a puppy like this. 

The difference between males and females is usually a personal preference. I have had both, but love my females. They are more willing to train and bond with me, while my male was more independent and stubborn. With kids, I'd go with a female.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mnm said:


> So the Foster is keeping Male #1?? not your friends that are looking for a puppy? Female #2 is suited to their needs out of all the puppies. As a Breeder, Female #1 would need to go with a very experienced trainer, and Male #2, well that's going to be very difficult to place, with all the fear issues already there, he may not even be able to be placed. It's more than likely a genetic issue as well, being this young. Some things you can overcome with training and socialization, but into the average pet home, I'd never place a puppy like this.
> 
> The difference between males and females is usually a personal preference. I have had both, but love my females. They are more willing to train and bond with me, while my male was more independent and stubborn. With kids, I'd go with a female.


Sorry. Just to clarify
Females 1 and 2 are going to homes in two weeks.
Male 1 is going to a home in two weeks
Male 2 is staying with the foster indefinitely while the rescue works on getting him the training he needs. The concern is that if placed now he has a very low chance at success. The rescue would rather gamble on placing an older puppy with training then risk him cycling in and out, or worse, which will only further damage him. I do not have a ton of hope for him as I agree this is bad genetics.
They have a waiting list for these pups so hopefully they will all find appropriate placements.
I believe the neighbors are leaning toward male 1.
Female 1 has limited chance of success in an average pet home. Skittish and likes to bite is a dangerous combo. She worries me.
Female 2 is an easy one and barring a complete moron adopting her she should turn into a great dog.

Of course, I am no expert and just wanted to try and help a family pick the right dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Females are more gentle more motherly. I like males but they can be more intense and hard headed and really need to have to have a really sold temperament around babies, little kids, teens but the right male really can really be fun.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Females are more gentle more motherly. I like males but they can be more intense and hard headed and really need to have to have a really sold temperament around babies, little kids, teens but the right male really can really be fun.


That's interesting do you mean GSDs specifically or all breeds of dogs? The GSD males I've been around have been excellent with kids. A lot of the male dogs in general I've been around, maybe I've never had to see them switch "on" but they tended towards being far less intense than the females, more goofy type.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Kazel I said males are more intense/ stronger then females in general yes. Intense is not a bad but I assume perhaps interpreted that way. I would imagine to bundle that with any genetic shortcomings you will have issues. I did not say male German shepherds were not good with kids. My first male shepherd who was police trained and his Second home was with young kids. He was super strong intense but quiet -I would not think of having little kids throw the ball for him ever. I had no kids then not until his senior years but adults needed specific instruction and supervision when throwing his ball or kong just to make sure no one lost a finger lol as a precaution only. (Meaning if someone had his kong or ball/stick and decided to turn and have a conversation forgetting to throw it - he would make sure he got his ball/stick/kong - precaution )He was a good dog just a strong intense with his ball. Not a game. He also was not the huggable type or trip over type he did nothing wrong but just would be Uncomfortable. Max - I raised as a pup with the kids he is not goofy but More of a comedian, a charmer he is comfortable with all kinds of hugs and being tripped over. He likes to be the super star. He is the first one to wake up in the middle of the night if something is amiss. Our fire alarms went off one night he was with me in every room checking and scouting the entire house with me. - He can be intense sponge in learning things -he loves to learn it makes him fun.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

@Jenny,

I see nothing wrong with an intense dog. Just that in my experience the females have been a lot more intense than males. I know plenty of females who are only good with kids in their immediate family so motherly in that way. But absolutely not dogs I would trust around kids that aren't "theirs". It could just be more of the dogs I've personally experienced though. Different lifestyles and experiences sort of thing. The most maternal dog I know that would steal kittens and other baby animals to try to nurse them was not a dog to be trusted around strange kids. She wouldn't go out of her way to bite them but she wouldn't hesitate to let them know she wouldn't put up with anything. I've personally seem more of a difference in individual dogs than I have gender differences as far as how the dogs are with kids to sum it up. 

Gender differences I just see more "goofy" type personality males than I do with females. A lot of the females off the top of my head I can think of have just had a different sort of air to them that I really can't explain. Kind of like intensity or seriousness but doesn't quite fit. I've heard from horse people geldings are reliable but good mares will work harder for you. Not saying that's necessarily true 100% of cases, and there are a ton of amazing male dogs, but just kind of a vague feeling I'm trying to explain lol.

I have met quite a few pretty serious very excellent male working herding dogs though so not saying it's all. But those dogs just had sharper personalities in general. (Not sharp as in bad.)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Kazel said:


> @Jenny,
> 
> I see nothing wrong with an intense dog. Just that in my experience the females have been a lot more intense than males. I know plenty of females who are only good with kids in their immediate family so motherly in that way. But absolutely not dogs I would trust around kids that aren't "theirs". It could just be more of the dogs I've personally experienced though. Different lifestyles and experiences sort of thing. The most maternal dog I know that would steal kittens and other baby animals to try to nurse them was not a dog to be trusted around strange kids. She wouldn't go out of her way to bite them but she wouldn't hesitate to let them know she wouldn't put up with anything. I've personally seem more of a difference in individual dogs than I have gender differences as far as how the dogs are with kids to sum it up.
> 
> ...


I agree. Sabi adored kids and was very patient with them but in more of a watching way then a playing way. I don't think I ever saw her play with kids, except maybe as a pup.
The pups that I have raised seemed much the same. The females wanted to be near the kids and were happy to watch over them but it seemed the males that wanted to play.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

@Kazel She has had no reason to view or warn off any unknown kids as potential threats. she is just as much a part of the adventure but with a little more nurture, some aloofness and subtleness. A good solid mare and a good solid gelding will want to take care of you always once that bond is sealed.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> I am getting a puppy. But several decades of recycled dogs later, I want one puppy that comes to me free of baggage and issues. I have a plan. Two or three breeders chosen, because plan A, B and C. Lol.
> Plus I promised Carmen that my next dog would title in obedience.


Just leaving this here





__





Upcoming Litters :: Fraserglen Kennels







fraserglenkennels.com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

And the winner is...

MALE 1! 
For some strange reason the kids have decide to call him Diego. I must be missing something, lol.


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> And the winner is...
> 
> MALE 1!
> For some strange reason the kids have decide to call him Diego. I must be missing something, lol.


Pics pics pics!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It's a Dora the Explorer thing


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> It's a Dora the Explorer thing


Isn't she dead yet? That cartoon was annoying me 20 years ago! 
Personally I would have called him Fatso, or Chunk, or Rolly. We tossed some treats and he just lays down on them and eats around his rolls. Foster mom has been washing him daily because he lays on the dish. 

I will see if they will let me take pictures. He goes home in two weeks.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Man! And I thought Agis was lazy for practically lying down to pee the other day! He at least sits to eat


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

I had a lizard like that. Made me hand feed him lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Female #2, then Female #1, and then Male #1 

and a novice family? Ok many of us started with "pound puppies"


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I asked the foster if she would give the remaining families my contact info.
I am now dying of curiosity. 
I am a sucker for punishment


----------



## Barz (Jan 9, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> I thought this might be fun, no I am not getting a puppy.
> Basically I got to look at 4 purebred, registered GSD pups from basically ASL pet stock. A family in my neighborhood has decided to get one. They are currently 7 weeks old, with a foster after the breeder surrendered them. Adoption fee is minimal so a win win really. Breeder has agreed apparently to register them.
> So family has first pick.
> 2 males, 2 females.
> ...


Can't tell you how much I enjoyed reading your evaluation of the pups! Absolutely hilarious!
And.....I'm sure very accurate in you assessment.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Barz said:


> Can't tell you how much I enjoyed reading your evaluation of the pups! Absolutely hilarious!
> And.....I'm sure very accurate in you assessment.


Feel free to voice your opinion. I'm pretty confident, and always willing to learn from experts.


----------

